# Moving on



## 2loyal4u (Jul 23, 2015)

I posted yesterday about being seperated from my H since February. He abandoned our marriage as he puts it for the sake of the well-being and happiness of his kids (from a previous relationship prior to us being married). We've been married for 7 years. He's devoting all of his time towards them, as he put it ...they need him the most right now. 

It's obvious he is living his life, he is with "HIS KIDS" and their mother (whether he wants to admit the truth to me or not). I'm here alone. Sure I have my family and my friends, but I'm missing "companionship". 

We're separated and I am sure it's any day now that the divorce papers will be filed. 

I feel like I've been holding myself hostage, moping around, and hoping and praying he'd wake up and realize what he is doing is wrong. He's stubborn and not budging. 

I was wondering, when is it too soon to get out there and date? Or should I wait until my divorce is final?


----------

